# Updates On Cm?



## SS2006 (Jul 7, 2011)

HI guys
i havent visited in a while, been enjoying alpha 2 on my touchpad
but i noticed its been in alpha 2 for 3 months now
and i cant find the post that shows whats being fixed anymore
has progress stopped on the touchpad by the CM team?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

No progress has not stopped. The devs probably just want to stomp as many bugs as possible before the next release.

I do have one question for you. Why'd you have to kill this little guy?

http://iphone.wallpapers-free.org/wallpapers/14/Cute_kitten.jpg
[aimg]http://iphone.wallpapers-free.org/wallpapers/14/Cute_kitten.jpg[/aimg]


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

SS2006 said:


> HI guys
> i havent visited in a while, been enjoying alpha 2 on my touchpad
> but i noticed its been in alpha 2 for 3 months now
> and i cant find the post that shows whats being fixed anymore
> has progress stopped on the touchpad by the CM team?


Alpha 2 has* NOT* been out for 3 months. In fact, Alpha 2 hasn't even been out for more than 1 month since it came out on Oct 19th. The devs are still working hard to iron out as many bugs as they can to avoid having people report the same problems over and over. Hopefully Alpha 3 will be more stable. I think we won't see Alpha 3 until sometime in December.


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Alpha 2 has* NOT* been out for 3 months. In fact, Alpha 2 hasn't even been out for more than 1 month since it came out on Oct 19th.


Maybe SS2006 has invented a time machine but doesn't want to tell anyone. well i can say they've blown their secret now


----------



## jmandawg (Oct 15, 2011)

i think the his real question is what happend to the master thread.


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

jmandawg said:


> i think the his real question is what happend to the master thread.


Master thread is still there just no longer pinned but i know what he means, even on the master thread nothing has been updated on it for a while, but i for one am happy to wait


----------



## toolmanz (Oct 25, 2011)

Patience is a virtue. Quality takes time. I am extremely happy with Alpha 2 - if it didn't get updated for a year I would still be happy.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

im pretty sure the whiner typed in months instead of weeks.

either way, it won't make alpha 3 arrive any sooner.......


----------



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> im pretty sure the whiner typed in months instead of weeks.
> 
> either way, it won't make alpha 3 arrive any sooner.......


Let's not start with the bashing... I would prefer that RootzWiki not turn into XDA where everyone bashes a poster for asking a question that they feel is a dumb question.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know I like XDA. Don't ask stupid questions and you won't get bashed. I mean if the OP had even bothered to watch one of the youtube video's on Android for TP he would have seen that they don't do ETA's. This is just another way of asking for an ETA.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

again, not everyone watches as closely as you do. There are no dumb questions as far as I am concerned.


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

May be I'm lucky! but Alpha 2 is actually good enough for my usage. I have been using Alpha 2 since it's released and has not had any problems.


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

my sister's boyfriend's roommate heard that the aliens abducted dalingrin and they're having him cloned so that he can work on their operating system that they're going use to take over the world (apple OS)... once he's cloned 30 times, they're going to allow him to come back and work on the TP and create the next release... rumor has it they're on clone 17, but some of the open source fighters have determined his location and are in the process of extracting him...

okay, i'm all out of creativity...


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> again, not everyone watches as closely as you do. There are no dumb questions as far as I am concerned.


I'm sorry, and I do not mean to be a negative Nancy.....but, by all means, there are most CERTAINLY dumb questions.
Beyond a shadow of a doubt.

In fact, I see more of them on Android / Tech boards than anywhere else, probably by a factor of 5.
Just as an observer, I often see the younger crowd that new tech inevitably attracts trying to bypass any effort on their part by having others do the work for them.
How many times have you seen someone ask for readily available information, only to be given the links by someone that simply did what they were too lazy to do?

Not to bash newbies (in life or on forums) but there is a LOT to be said for people that take a few moments to at least partially learn how to find tings for themselves so that they can do so in the future instead of depending on others.

Give a man a fish, feed him for a day.
Teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime.

Right?

p.s. If I tell you that you look dumb while you're learning to cast, just eat it and thank me for the lesson when I'm done. It's part of the process.


----------



## duhbanjopicker (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow douchebag alert. Geez man, cut some peeps slack.


----------



## keyser1884 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that the majority of users here feel the same way. Apart from the major bugs (like the SoD), we need to calm this project down so that the important stuff gets addressed first. After the release of Alpha2 we had a whole lot of garbage from people who are not used to working in a SDLC environment.

Personally, I'm looking forward to the next release being ICS based.That would put the earliest possible next release date around the start of next year.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here you go op. Sorry no one bothered just posting this.

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

i think 2 weeks is almost up.. should be coming any minute now..


----------

